# 2013 Supersix Evo Red Racing truly hi-mod?



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking at the Cannondale website, I see a discrepancy listed for the 2013 Super Six Evo - Red Racing model.

The first three "Elite" models listed have "hi-mod" in the title.
View attachment 275867


Notice the 2013 Super Six Evo - Red Racing model does not.

But when you click on this model, the "hi-mod" appears. This is the only model on the website with this discrepancy.
View attachment 275868


Inside the 2013 printed catalog, the 2013 Super Six Evo - Red Racing model is listed with "hi-mod." 

Call me paranoid, but Cannondale reserves the right to modify specs during the year and the website is the only channel to publish revised specs.

Can anyone clarify and confirm this model ships as a "hi-mod"?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The Red Racing is INDEED Hi-Mod despite the website lacking the notation. :thumbsup:


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

here ya go..........

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/why-no-hi-mod-label-2013-evo-295356.html


----------

